# 8700K springt massiv bei Package Temperatur im Idle



## masterofcars (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe das Problem aktuell, das mein Lüfter der Wasserkühlung ( Corsair RGB 120mm AIO Wasserkühlung) nachdem ich gespielt habe ewig extrem laut wird und wieder leise. Dies macht er im 2 Sekundentakt.
Das System ist nicht übertaktet und besteht aus einem 8700K Prozessor und einen ASUS Rog Strixx Z370-F.
Im Bios ist die CPU temperatur konstant bei ca 46° aktuell. Auch nachdem ich das System hochgefahren habe bleibt es noch ruhig. 
Wenn ich dann ein Spiel unter Steam spiele und dies beende, war es bisher so, das die Temperaturen sofort wieder runter gehen.
Dies ist jetzt nicht mehr der Fall. Auch im Desktop Bereich geht die Packagetemperatur kurz immer sehr hoch und pendelt zwischen 60 und 90° sehr schnell.
Ich habe bisher mit dem Taskmanager und dem ASUS Extreme Utility geprüft. 
Die CPU Auslastung schwankt zu diesem Zeitpunkt zwischen 3 und 9% Auslastung, es sind keine auffälligen Tasks aktiv und beim Benchmark im Asus utility ist die CPU, bzw ein Kern sogar in den thermal throttle. 
Die Temperaturaufzeichnungen gleichen dem alpinem Gebirge. Wohl gemerkt es ist nichts! übertaktet und es war früher nicht so.
Der Rechner war von CSL und bereits mit der AIO Wasserkühlung ausgestattet. Geändert habe ich folgendes im Laufe der Zeit:  Ich habe 2 zusätzliche 120er Lüfter in den Deckel gebaut zum Ansaugen und der Wasserkühlerlüfter, der nur auf Pull lief, wurde durch einen 2. Lüfter mit unveränderlicher Geschwindigkeit auf Push-Pull aus dem Gehäuse raus umgebaut.
Ansonsten habe ich in der Front 3 Lüfter die ansaugen. Dies hatte aber bisher alles so funktioniert. Dieses plötzliche Gebläsegeschwindigkeitshüpfen kam erst seit ca. 1 Woche.
Ich habe den Wärmetauscher ausgebaut und die Lüfter gereinigt. Dies hat ca 1° gebracht und er geht nicht mehr in den Thermal throttle. 
Trotzdem nervt die ewige Lautstärkeänderung. 

Ich habe bisher keine/wenig Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen. Wasserverlust sehe ich nicht, aber ist es möglich, das die Pumpe nicht mehr richtig fördert? Oder die hoffentlich ab Werk aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste verschwindet nach einiger Zeit? Rechner ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von 2017 , die Wasserkühlung war nie ab vom Prozessor seit dem.


----------



## DaveManCB (16. Oktober 2019)

Das ist wirklich verdammt warm dafür das der PC nichts macht.
1.) Erneuere mal die Wärmeleitpaste und schau dann ob es besser wird.
2.) Wenn es keine Besserung gibt dann teste es mit einem anderen Kühler, muss kein riesen Ding sein zum Testen. Wenn es im Idle besser ist liegt es an der Pumpe deiner Kühlung.

3.) Falls dir das nicht reicht gibt es noch die Option zum Köpfen, dann liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich an der Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Chip und dem Metalldeckel vom Prozessor. Aufgrund des Alters.

YouTube


----------



## masterofcars (16. Oktober 2019)

Danke schonmal. Im idle nach dem Hochfahren ist alles ok. Aber nach Beenden eines Benchmarkes zum Beispiel geht es noch ewig weiter mit dem Hoch und Runter... Ich habe auch schon vermutet das die Pumpe evtl nicht mehr ausreichend fördert. Aber ich wüßte keine Möglichkeit das zu prüfen 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal am Wochenende den Kühler vom Prozessor mal runter nehmen. Silberwärmeleitpaste habe ich zuhause noch irgendwo rumfliegen.
Das Corsair-Link tool scheint ja leider nicht zu funktionieren mit dem H60 Wasserkühlsystem.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2019)

Die Wärmeleitpaste kann was bringen, da sie mit der Zeit etwas austrocknet, aber auch Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet mit der Zeit. Daher muss da optisch nichts auslaufen damit Kühlflüssigkeit fehlt. Bei manchen AIOs sind hier am Radiator oder Pumpe kleine Schrauben vorhanden in der man nach dem lösen etwas destiliertes Wasser einfüllen kann. Das ganze würde ich aber im ausgebautem Zustand machen, da Spritzwasser nicht gut für die Hardware ist.

Dann kommt noch das Problem das ein Radiator aus Aluminium verbaut ist und das regaliert mit dem Kupfer was verbaut ist auch und so oxidieren mit der Zeit die feine Finnen auf dem Kühlkörper.
CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)

Dadurch kann dann nicht mehr gut die Wärme aufgenommen werden und der Durchfluss verschlechtert sich auch. Eine AIO hält daher auch nur 4-7 Jahre und in dieser Zeit nehmt auch die Kühlleistung stehts immer was ab. Ein 120mm Radiator ist auch nicht das beste und meist auch nicht besser als ein guter Luftkühler. Zudem muss wegen der geringeren Fläche auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter entsprechen laufen und so wird meist so eine AIO nicht leise ausfallen. Leiser ist daher eine AIO auch nicht nur weil das ganze mit Wasser gekühlt wird, denn eine Wasserkühlung wird erst dann leise wenn genug Fläche verbaut ist und das ist erst mit ausreichender Kühlfläche bei einer custom Wakü der Fall.

Du kannst daher momentan nur schauen ob du noch destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen kannst und die WLP erneuern. Zerlegen des Kühlers wäre auch noch eine Option, aber sehr arbeitsaufwendig weil das befüllen ohne ein Ausgleichsbehälter erschwert ist.

Gehe auch sicher das die Pumpe nicht geregelt wird und lasse sie mit voller Drehzahl immer laufen. Prüfen oder sehen ob die Pumpe läuft kannst du nicht, außer halt die Drehzahl die dir dazu angezeigt wird. In einem custom Loop muss dazu auch ein Durchflusssensor verbaut sein um sehen zu können ob ein Durchfluss vorhanden ist. An diesem ist dann auch zu sehen sollte er sich verschlechtern.

Und natürlich kann du die Pumpe mit den Finger erfühlen, denn eine Pumpe erzeugt immer eine leichte Vibration.

Du wirst dich aber früher oder später nach einem neuen Kühler umsehen müssen und dann würde ich entweder ein guten Luftkühler verbauen was genau so gut und leise sein wird oder auf eine custom Wakü umsteigen. Natürlich ist der Luftkühler günstiger und genau so gut wie eine custom Wakü.

Für eine custom Wakü müsstest du schon mindesten 180-200 Euro mit einplanen.
Zum Beispiel: Warenkorb | Caseking

Ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel was benötigt werden würde, im einzelnen kann alles dazu noch selbst bestimmt werden.
Ein Luftkühler kostet natürlich nur ein kleiner Bruchteil davon.


----------



## masterofcars (16. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank, werde ich beachten. Ich war am Überlegen ob ich den I7 köpfe und dann eine Corsair H115i ( https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Wasse...E=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=h115i&qid=1571241080&sr=8-1)    reinzimmere. Wäre zwar mein erstes Mal, aber irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen 
Müsste ich die 2 Lüfter nach oben im Deckel ausbauen, dann könnte der Kühler da reinpassen evtl. Muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2019)

Köpfen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, ersetzt aber die Kühlung nicht.
Bedeutet, die Kühlung muss trotzdem noch gut laufen und die Wärme abführen.

Die Corsair H115i wäre natürlich auch eine gute AIO, leider auch mit dem Problem des Radiator aus Aluminium. Mit AIOs werden aus Kostengründen Radiatoren aus Alu verwendet. Im Kühlkreislauf bestehen aber Kühler und Anschlüsse aus Messing oder Kupfer und so reagiert das Alu mit dem Kupfer/Messing. Das ganze wird zwar mit Korrosionsschutz aus der Kühlflüssigkeit gemindert, aber nicht gänzlich verhindert.

Die Corsair H115i kostet an die 140 Euro, ich würde noch die Differenz von 20-30 Euro dazu tun und die Wasserkühlung verbauen was ich dir als Beispiel zusammen gestellt habe. Denn zum einem ist sie problemlos erweiterbar und aus Alu ist da nichts mit dabei. Das ganze lässt sich auch leichter Warten und neu befüllen. Das verbauen der custom Wakü ist einfach und am ende genau so sicher wie eine AIO die bereits fertig zusammen gebaut ist.

Im Grunde wird nur der Kühler verbaut, die Pumpe/AGB irgendwo wo sie rein passt fest gemacht und der Radiator auf die selbe Weise verbaut. Dann werden die 1/4 Zoll Anschlüsse handfest eingedreht. Der Schlauch wird dann aufgesteckt und mit der Kontermutter festgezogen und dann zum nächsten Anschluss hingehalten und mit einer Schwere abgschnitten. Dann eingesteckt auch mit der Kontermutter Handfest festgezogen. Am ende wird der AGB befüllt und das Netzteil kurz eingeschaltet. Bevor die Kühlflüssigkeit im AGB zu ende geht wird ausgeschaltet und neu befüllt bis der Kreislauf komplett befüllt ist. Am ende noch etwas so laufen lassen und das Gehäuse immer wieder etwas zur Seite kippen damit Luft was sich irgendwo angesammelt hat ins AGB gelangen kann. Dann wird einfach der AGB bis auf 5mm voll gemacht und normalerweise musst du dann die nächsten 2-3 Jahren nichts mehr machen.

Im Beispiel ist auch ein Überbrückungsstecker mit dabei, da beim befüllen nur das Netzteil laufen sollte. So kann das Netzteil direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen werden und der Rest wird am Mainboard vorübergehend abgesteckt. Denn beim befüllen ist es immer besser wenn die Restliche Hardware nicht unter Spannung steht. Denn beim befüllen müssen alle Anschlüsse auf Dichtigkeit geprüft werden und sollte doch was undicht sein passiert nicht solange keine Spannung anliegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auf dem Bild sind die Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte und der CPU-Spannungsversorgung angeschlossen da ich ein modulares Netzteil habe und diese Kabeln am Netzteil abgesteckt waren.)

Das ganze ist halt langlebiger, da eine custom auch einzeln ersetzt und sehr gut gewartet werden kann.

Es gibt auch AIOs von Alphacool oder BeQuiet die auch einen Radiator aus Kupfer haben, aber leider sind die Pumpen nicht sehr zuverlässig und gab es schon oft fälle wo sie wegen ein defekt Geräusche verursacht haben oder gar ganz ausgefallen sind.


----------



## Downsampler (16. Oktober 2019)

Der Radiator ist falsch herum montiert. Die Schläuche sollten unten sein, das Reservoir nach oben.


----------



## masterofcars (16. Oktober 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Der Radiator ist falsch herum montiert. Die Schläuche sollten unten sein, das Reservoir nach oben.



Auf dem blauen leuchtenden Bild ist es bereits anders rum. Ich hatte es direkt nach Kauf des PC´s umgedreht, damit ich oben noch einen Lüftere reinbekomme. Schläuche sind unten aktuell.


----------



## masterofcars (16. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Köpfen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, ersetzt aber die Kühlung nicht.
> Bedeutet, die Kühlung muss trotzdem noch gut laufen und die Wärme abführen.
> 
> Die Corsair H115i wäre natürlich auch eine gute AIO, leider auch mit dem Problem des Radiator aus Aluminium. Mit AIOs werden aus Kostengründen Radiatoren aus Alu verwendet. Im Kühlkreislauf bestehen aber Kühler und Anschlüsse aus Messing oder Kupfer und so reagiert das Alu mit dem Kupfer/Messing. Das ganze wird zwar mit Korrosionsschutz aus der Kühlflüssigkeit gemindert, aber nicht gänzlich verhindert.
> ...




Ich werde das auchmal in Betracht ziehen. Muss aber nochn paar Wochen sparen bevor ich loslegen kann.


----------



## Downsampler (16. Oktober 2019)

Kannst du den CPU Kühler drehen, so daß die Schlauchverbindungen oben sind?

Evtl. hast du auch eine Luftblase drin. Nach dem Drehen des CPU Kühler mal an den Schläuchen rütteln bzw. den Radiator mit den Schläuchen nach unten in die Hand nehmen während die Pumpe läuft und etwas höher halten, so daß die Schläuche in die Länge gezogen werden und dabei dann den PC auf die Kante stellen und ein wenig hin und her kippeln während die Pumpe läuft. So könnten vorhandene Luftblasen aus dem Schlauch und dem Kühler nach oben in das Reservoir steigen.


----------



## masterofcars (16. Oktober 2019)

Ok, also das werde ich am Wochenende dann auch mal machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterofcars (16. Oktober 2019)

Ok, also das werde ich am Wochenende dann auch mal machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 So sieht es aktuell im Idle aus. Den benchmark habe ich vor einigen Minuten mal laufen lassen aber nicht aktuell.


----------



## Downsampler (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte das Problem, als ich vor Kurzem vom i7 2600k auf den Ryzen 5 gewechselt habe. Die Wakü Pumpe hat nach dem Zusammenbau gerattert, dann habe ich das gemacht und die Luftblasen sind aus dem CPU Kühler/Pumpe raus und so in das Reservoir gestiegen. Nach 5 Minuten Kippeln und Rütteln am Radiator war wieder Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## masterofcars (17. Oktober 2019)

So, ich habe mir jetzt doch mal einen Top Blower Luftkühler geordert. 
be quiet! BK020 Kühler Dark Rock TF .
Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Temperaturen dann im Vergleich bewegen. Wenn der nichts taucht, fliegt alles raus und es kommt ne einzelzusammenstellung Wakü rein. Aber erstmal probier ich das downgrade der Luftkühlung. Konnte leider keinen anderen Luftkühler nehmen, da das Gehäuse zu klein ist


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2019)

Wenn für dich die Temperaturen dann gut sind kannst auch mit Luft kühlen. 
Ist halt die günstigere Variante und kostet nicht so viel.

Dem Prozessor ist es ehe egal ob er 65°C oder 80°C erreicht.
Alles unter 95°C wo der Prozessor in oder ab diesem Bereich rein kommt wo er herunter taktet oder gar ausgeht ist alles gut.


----------



## masterofcars (17. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schön, das beruhigt mich schon etwas. Ich werde ein paar vorher und nachhermessungen machen. 
Gestern hatte ich nach 30 MInuten XCOM2 spielen eine CPU temperatur von 95° kurzfristig. Das kann nicht gesund sein auf Dauer.
Daher ging es mir auch um eine schnell umsetzbare und bezahlbare Lösung.
Der Luftkühler lag jetzt so bei 75€


----------



## Downsampler (17. Oktober 2019)

95 Grad nach 30 min. Spiel klingt nach Luftblase oder eher noch nach defekter Pumpe.

Werden dabei der Radiator oder die Schläuche spürbar warm? Wenn ja, dann ist die Pumpe im Eimer. Habe ich auch gehabt an meiner Grafikkarten AIO. Wenn noch Gewährleistung drauf ist dann schick es zurück mit der Bitte um Umtausch.

Denkbar wäre noch ein Montagefehler. Wenn du den Kühler abmontierst, dann kannst du am Wärmeleitpastenabdruck sehen, ob der Kühler genug Kontakt mit der CPU hatte.

Ist das System neu aufgebaut oder läuft es schon länger mit der Wakü und das Temperaturproblem ist neu?


----------



## masterofcars (17. Oktober 2019)

Schläuche werden warm, aber nicht richtig heiß. Lassen sich noch entspannt anfassen sowohl am Zulauf als auch beim Ablauf... Und der Lüfter läuft um sein Leben 

Das System lief längere Zeit ( Seit neu, ich glaube 1,5 Jahre) einwandfrei. Die Corsair H60 wasserkühlung war direkt ab Kauf bei CSL drin.
Das Problem tritt erst seit kurzem auf.


----------



## Downsampler (17. Oktober 2019)

Zu 99% ist das ein Defekt der Pumpe oder gar des Kühlmittels. Das gab es in der Vergangenheit häufig bei den AIO von CoolIT.

Wenn du nochmal eine AIO einbauen willst, nimm besser eine von diesen:

DIY & Enthusiast Cooling | Asetek - Asetek


----------



## masterofcars (17. Oktober 2019)

Alles klar, Danke. Schau ich mir gleich an!


----------



## masterofcars (19. Oktober 2019)

Sooo, Luftkühler ist drauf. Leider keine Besserung . Komme im Stresstest auch an die 91° nach 2 Minuten und bei längerem Test vermutlich auch mehr.  Ohne Last bewege ich mich zwischen 36° und 55° (einmal kurz)   . Das scheint in Ordnung. Kann es sein, das die CPU geköpft werden muss? Kann die Wärmeableitung in der CPU defekt sein? ( Hab noch 2 Monate Garantie)


----------



## masterofcars (19. Oktober 2019)

Ergänzung. Wird im Stresstest jetzt sogar noch wärmer. Geht dauern in den Thermal throttling. Das Dingen bringt mich zur Verzweiflung. Top Wert ist 97°
Neuer Luftkühler ist der Arctic Freezer 13. Der Lüfter drückt die Luft durch die Lamellen von unten nach oben. Darüber habe ich noch 2 120er Lufter und nach hinten einen 120er die die Luft nach aussen saugen, An der Front des PC´s 3 120er zum ansaugen in den PC


----------



## Downsampler (19. Oktober 2019)

Welche Luftkühler hast du denn ausprobiert? Den BeQuiet und den Arctic?

Scheint ja dann doch nicht an der Kühlung zu liegen.

Ist dein BIOS auf dem aktuellen Stand?

CMOS Clear mal vesucht?


----------



## masterofcars (19. Oktober 2019)

bios update war auch ohne erfolg. dann gehts wohl bald ans köpfen


----------



## masterofcars (24. Oktober 2019)

Aaaalso. Geköpft habe ich noch nicht aber die Kühlung nochmal gegen eine größere getauscht ( Corsair 100i Platinum).  Momentan bleibt alles im Rahmen. Ich beobachte weiter.


----------



## Downsampler (28. Oktober 2019)

Gratulation. Hast schon wieder eine von CoolIT gekauft. xD Naja kannst ja auch Glück haben mit der.


----------



## masterofcars (29. Oktober 2019)

Tscha, ich probier mich so durch. Die Erste war gleich wieder defekt, aber die 2. H100i funktioniert jetzt recht gut und laut   . Aber er bleibt kühl aktuell.


----------



## DaveManCB (1. Dezember 2019)

be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm ab €' '139,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sehr gut und sehr leise.  Und man kann sie Entlüften!!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2019)

masterofcars schrieb:


> Im Bios ist die CPU temperatur konstant bei ca 46° aktuell.


Im Bios gibt es keine Stromsparfunktionen. Wie sieht es im Desktop nach 5min Ruhe aus?
Mein i7 4770k, geköpft und bestens gekühlt hat im Bios 45°C, im Desktop aktuell mit
18°C Bodentemperatur irgendwas um 29°C.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2019)

Mit niedrigen Temperaturen musst auch die Raumtemperatur mit beachten, denn ein Kühlung egal ob mit Luft oder mit Wasser gekühlt wird kann nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur kühlen. Die Temperaturen werden in einem Prozessor errechnet, so das dort kein Temperatursensor vorhanden ist der exakt die Temperatur ausgeben kann. Die Temperaturen werden aber im oberen Bereich da wo es auch wichtig ist erst genauer.

Daher wenn du z.B. eine CPU-Temperatur von 18°C hast und deine Raumtemperatur bei 23°C liegt kann es gar nicht sein und es ist eher dann ein Messtoleranz bzw. ein Messfehler.

Aber du hast recht das im Bios kein Energiesparern stattfindet und daher der Prozessor nicht runtergetaktet wird und so immer eine etwas höhere Temperatur als im Desktop erreicht.


----------



## masterofcars (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mittlerweile die CPU geköpft und eine Deepcool 360 Wasserkühlung verbaut.
Alles frisch, alles kalt. Bewege mich immer im Desktop bei 46° beim Spielen max 55°


----------

